# Nice mess of triggers



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Went out on 2/7 to try out a couple of holes. Wanted to get into some AJ's if we could. No luck in that department. Gave up on jigging when we couldn't pull up anything other than some huge nearly extinct red snapper. They were averaging around 24 inches and bigger. Vented and released and flipper still got more than his fill. But we sent some cut up bonita down and started to pull up some nice triggers. A couple were huge. The smallest one in the pics was around 15 inches. We threw a bunch back and still had a mess of fish. Forgot the camera at home but took these pics after cleaning a couple. Later guys. Sorry I had to attach the pics. The pic button just gives me a link window. I think its my computer.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Here ya go.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report. I love triggerfish, hell on a knife but so worth the meat!!! Awesome Pics!!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. How come i didnt get my call ?? Oh yeah,never mind........:banghead:banghead:banghead Maybe next time.

Scott


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

nice! :clap glad to see some keepers. sorry about the ajs. always next time.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch! Those triggers will make a fine meal :clap


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yum it's whats for supper. Nice pile of fish.

First catch great Scripture, my favorite.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

those are some really nice fish. I know someone will be eating good tonight.


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

That sound like my trip last weekend except those you got a couple of really nice ones. I quit fishing on the bottom because of all the big snapper. I had to toss a firecracker at flipper to run him off so he wouldn't eat all the fish I threw back. Waterproof firecrackers work great for flipper deterants.


----------



## VTman (Jan 12, 2009)

Goooooooooood eating FISH! 
Coming from Vermont,I have to say they are MUCH better tasting,... and eating then Bass.

Great job, enjoy your FEAST!

Terence


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice bunch of Triggers!!!!


----------



## Cane Pole (Jan 19, 2008)

I imagine those two bigguns could probably take a finger off! Nice haul!:clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are somebig Triggers:hungry:hungry


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Excellent job; I found four willing participants two weekends ago to grace my squid-laden cirlce hooks-great table fare.

Evan.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work! maybe you could send me a few spots to get me started !


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Triggers, whens dinner?:hungry


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

nice mess of fish right now is the time to catch those jokers. 3 hook chicken rigs and cut ruby lip or bonita is the way to go.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah bonita is what we used that day. The snapper didn't seem to like it that much. It sure was nice to feed four people and still have a bunch of trigger meat to take home.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *VTman (2/8/2009)*Goooooooooood eating FISH!
> 
> Coming from Vermont,I have to say they are MUCH better tasting,... and eating then Bass.
> 
> ...




Id have to agree with you and im from here..Those are some nice triggers! Did you get them on natural bottom? Dont try to eat the Kryolon can!


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

No we got them off a artificial reef. They are out there all you have to do is find something that snapper aren't crazy about and trigger are. Bonita seems to be the ticket!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

good info. even better fish...nice bunch there.


----------

